# 9 most popular yahoomail tips and tricks



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2007)

While surfing I just stumbled upon these useful Yahoo mail tips and tricks.

*1.Access a Free Yahoo! Mail Account with Outlook Express*

To access a free Yahoo! Mail account with Outlook Express: 
•	Install YPOPs! and make sure it is running. 
•	Open Outlook Express. 
•	Select Tools | Accounts... from the menu in Outlook Express. 
•	Click Add and select Mail.... 
•	Type your name. 
•	Click Next >. 
•	Enter your Yahoo! Mail address ("hmmzl34@yahoo.com", for example). 
•	Click Next > again. 

•	Make sure POP3 is selected under My incoming mail server is a ___ server.. 


•	Enter "localhost" under Incoming mail (POP3, IMAP or HTTP) server:. 
•	Type "localhost" under Outgoing mail (SMTP) server: as well. 
•	Click Next >. 
•	Type your Yahoo! Mail user name under Account name:. 
o	The user name is your Yahoo! Mail address sans "@yahoo.com". 
       In this example, the user name is "hmmzl34". 
•	Enter your Yahoo! Mail password under Password:. 
•	Click Next >. 
•	Click Finish. 
•	Highlight localhost in the Internet Accounts window. 
•	Click Properties. 
•	Type "Yahoo! Mail" under Mail Account. 
•	Click OK. 
•	Click Close. 

You can download Ypops here *ypopsemail.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Downloads&file=index&req=getit&lid=31

While you are on the road and have access only to a web browser (in an Internet café, for example), you can use your Yahoo! Mail account to access other POP3 email accounts (your work mail, for example). 

*2.Check Other Email Accounts with Yahoo! Mail*

To set up Yahoo! Mail for checking other email accounts: 
•	Go to Mail Options. 
•	Choose Check Other (POP) Mail. 
•	Select Add Mail Account to enter the configuration information for your POP account. 
•	Enter the server name and your user name/password combination. 
•	Select OK. 
•	Back on the Check Other (POP) Mail page, click on Check Mail to retrieve new messages from the selected account to your Yahoo! Mail Inbox. 

*3.Access a Free Yahoo! Mail Account with Outlook*

To retrieve mail from and send mail through a free Yahoo! Mail account in Outlook: 
•	Install YPOPs! and make sure it is running. 
•	Open Outlook. 
•	Select Tools | E-Mail Accounts... from the menu. 
•	Make sure Add a new e-mail account is selected. 
•	Click Next >. 
•	Check POP3. 
•	Click Next >. 
•	Type your name under Your Name:. 
•	Enter your Yahoo! Mail address under E-mail Address:. 
•	Type "localhost" under both Incoming mail server (POP3): and Outgoing mail server (SMTP):. 
•	Type your Yahoo! ID under User Name:. 
o	The Yahoo! ID is also the first part of your Yahoo! Mail address, i.e. everything before "@yahoo.com". If your Yahoo! Mail address is "hmmzl34@yahoo.com", the ID is "hmmzl34". 
•	Enter your Yahoo! Mail password under Password:. 
•	Click More Settings .... 
•	Go to the Outgoing Server tab. 
•	Make sure My outgoing server (SMTP) requires authentication is checked. 
o	Leave Use same settings as my incoming mail server selected. 
•	Click OK. 
•	Now click Next >. 
•	Click Finish. 


*4.Make Yahoo! Mail Your Default Windows Email Program*

To set up Yahoo! Mail as your default email client in Windows: 
•	Go to *help.yahoo.com/help/uk/mail/ext/ext-11.html using Internet Explorer. 
•	Click Continue. 
•	If Internet Explorer displays a yellow security bar at the top, click on it and select Install ActiveX Control... from the menu. 
•	If a security warning comes up with Yahoo! Inc. as the publisher, click Install. 
Now, whenever another email program takes over, you can re-instate Yahoo! Mail at the helm of your email: 
•	Select Tools | Internet Options... from the menu in Internet Explorer. 
•	Go to the Programs tab. 
•	Make sure Yahoo! Mail is selected under E-mail. 
•	Click OK. 
Unfortunately, Yahoo! Mail as your default email program may be hard-wired to use Internet Explorer instead of your default browser.

*5.Check Your Yahoo! Mail Account From the Keyboard*

If you're waiting for an important (or even an amusing) email to arrive, you may find yourself clicking that Check Mail button in Yahoo! Mail on and on. 
Relax. Take your hand off the mouse, and let it rest comfortably on the cozy keyboard. Assume a state of total coolness. Send your eyes on a journey through the room, or maybe even out of the window. 
You can still check your mail. 
You can probably do it just as frequently, and even faster. Yahoo! Mail provides a great keyboard shortcut for making it look whether new mail has come in. 
To check your Yahoo! Mail account for new messages from the keyboard 
•	press Ctrl-Shift-C from anywhere in Yahoo! Mail, Calendar, Notepad or the address book. 
This keyboard shortcut takes you to your Yahoo! Mail Inbox and refreshes it. 
Note: Yahoo! Mail keyboard shortcuts may not work with older browsers. 

*6.What Closing a Yahoo! Mail Account Will Cost You*

Do you Yahoo! but no longer want to? Whether you want to close your Yahoo! Mail account because you move on, because it is an old account you check only very rarely or for any other reason, it is probably easier done than pondered. 
If you delete your Yahoo! Mail account, you also lose your Yahoo! GeoCities page, your My Yahoo! settings, your Hotjobs profile and other data in services belonging to the Yahoo! empire. If you are paying for any Yahoo! subscription services such as Yahoo! Mail Plus, it is probably best to cancel these first to avoid unexpected payments. 
Also be aware that people will still be able to send messages to your closed Yahoo! Mail account for 90 days without getting a delivery error while you cannot log in to your account to see them. 
So make sure you tell all your friends and contacts when you are about to terminate your Yahoo! Mail account.

*7.Forward Yahoo! Mail to Another Email Address*

After you have signed up: 
•	Select Mail Options from the Yahoo! Mail navigation bar. 
•	Follow the link called POP Access & Forwarding. 
•	Make sure Forwarding is selected. 
•	Enter the email address where you want to receive all your Yahoo! Mail messages. 
•	Eventually click Submit to put your new settings into effect. 


*8.Insert an Image Inline in an Email with Yahoo! Mail*

Sure, you can send any image as an attachment easily in Yahoo! Mail. But wouldn't including the picture in your message directly be much more elegant? 
Fortunately, Yahoo! Mail let's you do that, too, if the image is located at any Web server and if you use the rich text editor in Yahoo! Mail. 
To insert a picture from the web in an email with Yahoo! Mail: 
•	Locate the image on a Web site, or open it directly using its URL (address) in Internet Explorer on Windows. 
o	If your image is larger than some 640x640 pixels, consider shrinking it to more handy proportions before you put it online. 
•	Click on the image with the right mouse button. 
•	Select Copy from the context menu that comes up. 
•	Position the cursor where you want the image to show up in an email you are composing in Yahoo! Mail. 
o	Make sure you have enabled the Yahoo! Mail rich text editor. 
•	Hit Ctrl-V to paste the image. 
•	Continue editing (and adding more images). 
•	Finally, send your Yahoo! Mail message as usual. 

*9.Set Up Your Yahoo! Mail Signature*

Email signatures with essential contact information, a witty quote or some marketing speak are a fine tool. Here's how to set up your signature in Yahoo! Mail. 
To create a signature in Yahoo! Mail: 
•	Select Mail Options from the Yahoo! Mail navigation bar 
•	Follow the Signature link (under Personalization). 
•	Enter the desired signature in the text field. 
•	Click Save.

_SOURCE_
*email.about.com


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 12, 2007)

Never used a local email client, Outlook or Thunderbird. Will try these tips however. Yesterday I was trying out FreePOPs. Simliar to YahooPOPS, but supports Yahoo, GMail, AOL, Hotmail, SquirrelNet...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a yahoo.co.in account,it works on outlook.


----------



## anandk (Feb 12, 2007)

nice one ! thanx !

uh...oh cant rep u...get this msg 



> Repping for this user-name has been disabled.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2007)

^
*STOP KICKING MY BACKSIDE*

oh I see you have 5 balls no.Nice work dude


----------



## anandk (Feb 12, 2007)

just kidding !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2007)

Me too!My backside is unharmed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2007)

@Koolbluez:Is your account yahoo.co.in?


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 13, 2007)

^^^^yahoo.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2007)

So have you tried YPOPs


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice one


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't like the adjustments in that. Yah.. it worked long time back.. mayb 1-2yrs back. Dont remember. But I definitely accessed mail with it. I like to browse... and check mails parallelly.


----------

